# Hi I'm new here :)



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning.
I'm Kerry. I came across this forum yesterday and thought I'd join as I also have fertility issues. From the beginning:
I had an internal and external scan after regular pain during and after intercourse. This showed a cyst on my right ovary. I was then booked in for a laparoscopic operation to remove it. When I finally got to the operating table they realised there was much more to it. My ovary had a cyst on it, yes, but it was accompanied by lots of adhesions, and adhesion sticking my bowel to my womb (which explained previous symptoms of IBS), my tubes were twisted and my other ovary was in such a position that no eggs would be released anyway. Due to the bowel situation they couldnt continue with the op and I was sent home to wait for another date, only this time Id need bowel prep first - has anyone ever had to have this?! YUKKKK!   
Anyway, I had the final operation 4 weeks ago, they lasered away the adhesions, removed the cyst, checked the womb, untwisted the tubes, released the ovaries from their awkward positions and did a dye test. Hooray! But not for long, then the bad news.... My tubes are partially blocked and will be fully blocked in 6-12 months   Gutted! So now it's a fun game trying to get pregnant asap. We are currently waiting to see if I come on this month   
Though I can't help but feel angry, apparently when my appendix burst that would have caused the adhesions and some of the blockage in my tubes - did they not think?! When I kept returning saying I wasn't getting pregnant? Did it not click?!  
Oh well, whats done is done, onwards and upwards eh? 
I hope you are all well and life isnt treating you too badly   
Kerry
x


----------



## becci1810 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi kerry, im new to this site. i was just bein nosey on the net when i came across it by luck. we have had fertility problems, we have been try to get pegnant for almost 6 years now. ma and me partner felt because we were so young ( early 20's) when we first started goin to the hospital that we werent being taken seriously. after 2 op's many internal scans, bloods and investigations we were told that i had 2 wombs, so the operated and removed 1 an my right fallopian tube,we were then place on the ivf and iui waiting lists.we have now reached the top of the ivf list and are due to attend our treatment plannin session in 2weeks  im findin this site very helpful to talk to ppl who r goin through the same thin, as most of my friends just dont understand.


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi ladies,
i am also fairly new to all of this myself, having tests and choosing a clinic.
There are some great people on here and you should get the support and advice you need.  It is very difficult to speak to people who dont have fertility issues, I never did speak to anyone apart from my Mum.
I wish you both the best


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

* WELCOME TO FF*

*kerryz-ere*
*Really feel for ya, what a nightmare, your op sounds pretty full on, i hope now that they have put ya back together  all will be well.*
*    good luck    *

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

becci1810 said:


> hi kerry, im new to this site. i was just bein nosey on the net when i came across it by luck. we have had fertility problems, we have been try to get pegnant for almost 6 years now. ma and me partner felt because we were so young ( early 20's) when we first started goin to the hospital that we werent being taken seriously. after 2 op's many internal scans, bloods and investigations we were told that i had 2 wombs, so the operated and removed 1 an my right fallopian tube,we were then place on the ivf and iui waiting lists.we have now reached the top of the ivf list and are due to attend our treatment plannin session in 2weeks  im findin this site very helpful to talk to ppl who r goin through the same thin, as most of my friends just dont understand.


I know how you feel, it took 4 years of returning to my doctor and pestering them before I was taken seriously. I even changed my surgery and still no change until a locum doctor saw me one day and it all changed  I cant help but feel the delay had caused most of the damage...  Good luck for IVF  I know what you mean about friends not understanding, most of my friends have children


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

shortbutsosweet said:


> hi ladies,
> i am also fairly new to all of this myself, having tests and choosing a clinic.
> There are some great people on here and you should get the support and advice you need. It is very difficult to speak to people who dont have fertility issues, I never did speak to anyone apart from my Mum.
> I wish you both the best


Thank you, you too  I feel i'm lucky as I'm married and my husband is all the support I could ask for, but I also have my nan for when my husband isnt here. Whats causing you complications in becoming pregnant?


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Lou F ❁ said:


> * WELCOME TO FF*
> 
> *kerryz-ere*
> *Really feel for ya, what a nightmare, your op sounds pretty full on, i hope now that they have put ya back together  all will be well.*
> ...


Thank you for the luck  Your post is great, I'm sure I will find out all I need to know here and make some good friends


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi
as a teenager i had periods which started at 12 then i had maybe 10 in total till i was 16.  My mum an midwife took to see a private gynaecologist did pcos tests etc all negative, suggested i went on contraceptive pill to regulate my cycle.  I did this for many years, stopped contraceptive pill approx 4 years ago just got fed up taking it, periods returned naturally.  did not use any other contraceptiion had sex not with any intention of pregnancy and nothing happened.  Broke up with partner who in meantime he met another woman and they had icsi as he found out he had sperm motility problems.  they broke up and we are back together.  I am curently waiting for hsg on Tuesday and from there decide on a clinic to start icsi which will be self funded one atte


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

shortbutsosweet said:


> hi
> as a teenager i had periods which started at 12 then i had maybe 10 in total till i was 16. My mum an midwife took to see a private gynaecologist did pcos tests etc all negative, suggested i went on contraceptive pill to regulate my cycle. I did this for many years, stopped contraceptive pill approx 4 years ago just got fed up taking it, periods returned naturally. did not use any other contraceptiion had sex not with any intention of pregnancy and nothing happened. Broke up with partner who in meantime he met another woman and they had icsi as he found out he had sperm motility problems. they broke up and we are back together. I am curently waiting for hsg on Tuesday and from there decide on a clinic to start icsi which will be self funded one atte


Hi,
I'm sorry to hear of the trouble you have been having. These things only make us stronger!  Let me know what the outcome of the hsg is, I hope it's all ok..


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi,
thanks will let you know how i get on.  Funnily i was never really maternal at all did think about having kids when i was younger but was never really serious, i guess the thought i may not be able to have kids or that time is running out has hit me hard.


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

shortbutsosweet said:


> hi,
> thanks will let you know how i get on. Funnily i was never really maternal at all did think about having kids when i was younger but was never really serious, i guess the thought i may not be able to have kids or that time is running out has hit me hard.


Exactly like me. I got with my husband adamant that I wasnt going to have kids, the thought of labour terrified me! But since my appendix burst, and I went through tonnes of excruciating pain, I then started getting broody. Labour cant be much worse than that pain! I'm gutted too, but have a wonderful husband at hand. I hope you have someone to comfort you too? If you wanna talk then just message me  x


----------



## laurat2391 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Kerry,
            im new here also! i have been going through hospital appointment after hospital appointment these last 2 years. i had a laraoscapy and the found i had a blockage in both tubes that was in october last year they did tubal surgery and i had a lap & dye 3 months after which showed my tubes were open! great news i though so we kept on trying i was doing ovulation kit after ovulation kit and only every other month was showing that i ovulate, so i arranged a scan appointment which i had last thurs which has showed my tubes have reblocked & no sign of ovulation    so im will be having a blood test on 26th to check my posgestreon levels and am now on the waiting list for a bilateral salpingectomy and then my only way forward is IVF so a long road ahead and being only 27 i will have to fund this myself.
im trying to be positive but i have my up & down days which im sure everybody does im just glad i can speak to people who know how im feeling now ive found this site! 

if we all stick together im sure we can all get through this


laura2391


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

laurat2391 said:


> Hi Kerry,
> im new here also! i have been going through hospital appointment after hospital appointment these last 2 years. i had a laraoscapy and the found i had a blockage in both tubes that was in october last year they did tubal surgery and i had a lap & dye 3 months after which showed my tubes were open! great news i though so we kept on trying i was doing ovulation kit after ovulation kit and only every other month was showing that i ovulate, so i arranged a scan appointment which i had last thurs which has showed my tubes have reblocked & no sign of ovulation  so im will be having a blood test on 26th to check my posgestreon levels and am now on the waiting list for a bilateral salpingectomy and then my only way forward is IVF so a long road ahead and being only 27 i will have to fund this myself.
> im trying to be positive but i have my up & down days which im sure everybody does im just glad i can speak to people who know how im feeling now ive found this site!
> 
> ...


Where did you have the tubal surgery? What procedure did they do, as there are a few? Did you have to pay and if so how much? Sorry for all the q's but I am hoping to use this option when my tubes fully block. That's rubbish, they do say that the adhesions from the surgery in the first place can reblock tubes, which kind of makes the whole thing pointless  I hope the blood test on 26th goes well, let me know what they said. What is a Bilateral Salpingectomy? Up and down days, definately, today is an up day for me but as I am off work tomorrow I can guarantee it will be a different story. x


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

I am slightly confused now as I received an unexpected letter from the hospital this morning saying I have 3 years to fall pregnant, and that they did some surgery on my tube, amongst other things I was not told face to face... I've now been given 2 different stories and 3 different time limits.... argh! They've also said that if I fall pregnant I need to have early beta-HCG (whatever that is) and scans to rule out ectopic pregnancy as its very likely to occur.... NOT PLEASED


----------

